
Understanding uncertainty: Visualising probabilities - Anon84
https://plus.maths.org/content/understanding-uncertainty-visualising-probabilities
======
refrigerator
If you're interested in this stuff, I can highly recommend "Picturing the
Uncertain World" by Howard Wainer:
[https://press.princeton.edu/books/paperback/9780691152677/pi...](https://press.princeton.edu/books/paperback/9780691152677/picturing-
the-uncertain-world)

~~~
tomgp
I thought that book was great, it's on my must-have-ready-access shelf. As an
overview of the perils of misunderstanding statistical uncertainty and how it
manifests it's second to none. HOWEVER in spite of the title the actual advice
regarding visual presentation is pretty thin on the ground and some of the
charts used in the book are not really as good as they should be. I'd love a
new edition where the charts matched up to the quality of the text.

~~~
refrigerator
Yup, I felt similarly

------
troelsSteegin
For up to date work, see the MU Collective [0]: "We are a cross-institution
research lab working at the intersection of information visualization and
uncertainty communication. Our mission is to improve both experts' and lay
people's abilities to reason about data through visual representations that
align with how people think. Topics we like include sampling-oriented
uncertainty visualizations, interactive visualization for thinking about
priors, multiple views, and Bayesian statistics.

MU Collective is directed by Jessica Hullman (Northwestern University) and
Matt Kay (University of Michigan)"

Hullman is also usefully active on twitter [1]. There's lots going on in this
area.

The posted article links through to "Understanding Uncertainty", [2], which
has a mission of improving the public's understanding of uncertainty but
appears to be a lapsed project. One member of the project team is David
Spiegelhalter, who is still writing. His book "The Art of Statistics" is an
excellent book on the craft of inference.

[0]
[https://mucollective.northwestern.edu/](https://mucollective.northwestern.edu/)
[1] [https://twitter.com/JessicaHullman](https://twitter.com/JessicaHullman)
[2]
[https://understandinguncertainty.org/](https://understandinguncertainty.org/)

